# casa



## princesa azteca

Hola:

Me pueden decir cómo es en latín "casa"? gracias,

P.A.


----------



## brian

Sì, tambien en latin es "casa." La palabra espanola viene de la palabra latina.


----------



## Whodunit

Preferiría _domus_ en latín por la palabra española _casa_, pero depende del contexto.


----------



## virgilio

princesa azteca,
                      Su pregunta me recuerda - no sé por qué - unos hexámetros magníficos de las "Metamorfoses" de Ovidio. Se trata de la historia de Baucis y Filemon. Si Ud no los ha leído, sugiero que lo haga:

"illā sunt annis iuncti iuvenalibus, illā
consenuēre casā paupertatemque fatendo
effecere levem nec inīquā mente ferendo;
nec refert, dominos illic famulosne requires:
tota domus duo sunt, idem parentque iubentque."

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Deer41

Hello!

I've found that word in my dictionary and meant: "Domus."
I wish I had helped you.
Greets.

He encontrado esa palabra en mi diccionario y quizo decir: "Domus."
Ojala te haya ayudado.
Saludos.


----------



## RADIRO

En latín había varias formas de referirse a la casa o lugar de habitación.

CASA,AE: Choza, Cabaña. Dio casa en español, italiano (también por influencia del español desplazando a domi) y en rumano

DOMUS, I. Casa en general. Ha dado domicilio en español, portugués e italiano.

MANSIO, ONIS: Casa grande, lujosa o señorial. Ha dado maison en francés y mansión en español

VILLA, AE. Ha dado, en una de sus acepciones, villa en español,italiano y francés como sinónimo de casa rural de calidad y vila en rumano.


----------



## amr8521

Not "domus, i" . It's actually:
Domus, -us, f. fourth declension.

Domus is also unique in that it has its abl. sing is "domo" instead of the regular fourth declension "-u", although I've seen it declined both ways.


----------

